# Ava Kidded on Day 150!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, Scar-Bar-O Ranch Ava is bred to Herbie! She's due Jan 10 ~ 26 2010 and isn't very big. Of all the does she looks least likely to be bred. But it feels like she's bagging up...So I'm thinking single maybe twins! Hoping for a :girl: .

That picture was right after I got her. She looks SO much better now! And Herbie was starting rut when I got that pic. :roll: 

Day 124 pics coming...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

ooh how exciting!! she's a pretty doe and you've got a handsome buck, what color will the kids most likely be?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

Probably grey since all Ava's sire and dam were grey and Herbie's sire was also. His mom looked just like him. :wink: All of his kids have been grey. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

You should be getting nice kids out of them..... let the countdown begin.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

Can't waite to see babies. Pretty doe and buck.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

Thanks! I am so excited! Esp since Ava's full sister just went Grand Champion! That's her first! And she looks a lot like Ava!! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

These were taken back on Day 124! Sorry, just now uploaded them...

Any guesses of what she'll have?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

she is coming along nicely..........  :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

Aww she's too cute. I have my fingers crossed you get 2 more healthy doelings and an easy, safe delivery! :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

Looks like a single to me. Thinking pink!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ava due 1-10-10!*

Ava kidded yesterday at Day 150!!!! :greengrin: I was a BIT surprised to see a little white blob but happy nonetheless! Especially when I looked and saw it was another little :kidred: !!!! I have had such good luck with does and I am thankful!

Anyway...Ava had this tinyy little girl all on her own and un-assisted! And she is TINY! But she has plenty spunk...I think she'll be all right!

I am completely in love with this girl! And being an only baby she is spoiled already! I keep going out to check on her and hold her.  I can't help it!

This is Tara's Rowdy Kids Crystal's Aurora!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

If she goes missing within the next few days, she'll be on a long vacation in scenic idaho. 
She is so beautiful! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is soooooooooooooooooo cute!!! I think she wants to come live here!!!!!! :- ) WAY CUTE!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What a cutie!! I can't wait till my does kid!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! I am in love with this sweetie...    !!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ugh making me want pygmies again


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beauty Tara! Congrats...I am so glad that all went well with Ava, such a pretty mama


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Adorable! :lovey:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:drool: OMG I love her coloring! How lucky are you!? Congrats on a healthy doeling!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! She is going to be a spoiled little princess!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.... congrats....  :greengrin:


----------

